# no one wants to fish Saturday



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow. Have been trying to find soneone to go with us Saturda. Good weather (1 ft), good boat (26ft Glaicer Bay cat), good numbers, fishing are buting. Does no onewant to go to the edge and see what we can catch? If you want to go move fast.

Call Bill 678-643-9305. we will leave from Big Lagone at about 6:30.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had the same problem over here in Destin also.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Bill, lots of us sure want to....but the $$$$ are a little tight this month for me



spent toooo much on honey do's :banghead:banghead



Sure hope you catchem up!

And yes, that is a saweet ride that Glacier Bay


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Been having the same problem trying to find a bubble watcher! I mean who passes up a free fishing trip?!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi lobster**,

I'll go w/you or you can travel w/ me.......Monday AM early....I sent you a PM...


----------



## bigearn0 (May 19, 2009)

Hey Guys...I can go Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday next week. PM me if need an extra man to fill the boat.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Im out of Destin, but was looking for a ride until I decided to finish my jet ski rig Thursday. Had everything ready to go this morning and I had the battery charging all night and morning. took me a while to get my stuff around this morning, but I am finally ready to go and the battery is still dead, what a drag. Kind of bummed out, but will leave on the charger all day and hopefully by tomorrow morning it will be ready. Can only fish half the day tomorrow, but would be cool to at least take it for the maiden voyage fishing trip. Will post pics today anyways after I go and get her rigged up I will get some good ones. Anyone available this afternoon or evening and needs an extra let me know I will be around?

Otherwise I am available most weekends to fish and am usually looking for a ride. Cell 850-226-1561

Thanks,

Nic


----------

